# Easiest Lockout Tagout device I've seen



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Is that your company?

Why do you sound like a salesman - on your first post here. AT least introduce yourself first.

~Matt


----------



## rikoshaprl (Jun 24, 2009)

I may be a burger flipper soon too. Work is slow in NYC. Just helping out a brother electrician with a great product.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ordinarily, this post would be ****canned as spam, but the product is sufficiently good and fills a definate gap in the available tools to do that job, I suppose I can let it stand. If Speedy or Nathan disagrees, feel free to delete it anyhow. Won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

send me a free sample ill let you know if its any good:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> send me a free sample ill let you know if its any good:thumbsup:


 X2:thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

just for the record ill take any free samples of tools no matter what they are


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

i have a free stool sample...what's your address? hahahahahhahah...i'm soooooooo funny


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

my only concern with something like this is what happens when another breaker other than what your working on needs to be shut down immediately?
if this bar is across the panel cover it leaves the rest unreachable...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> my only concern with something like this is what happens when another breaker other than what your working on needs to be shut down immediately?
> if this bar is across the panel cover it leaves the rest unreachable...


 
My thought exactly. And a piece of plumbers tape would accomplish the same task.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My thought exactly. And a piece of plumbers tape would accomplish the same task.


 a proper LOTO kit would be a good replacement as well.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well just wondering how it works when you have 10 panels in a row on one wall and theres 1/16 of a inch between them cover to cover ? 


Most covers we use in commercial you just unscrew the cover from the outside so i dont see the purpose of that tools safety point ? 


And what holds the locking bar secure to keep one from removing it looks like its just a little tension on each side of the panel can meaning what locks it to the sides of the can ?


Looks like its for a single panel only !


Ill just use the lock on the door and safety labels and the factory breaker locks that you can get from most panel manufactures. 


If you really think about it were electricians a tag should be good enough but its not because of the rules we have to go buy today any electrical room should be locked and no one enters but us .

Tag it lock it and only the tagging electrician should be able to turn it on or off .


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Ordinarily, this post would be ****canned as spam, but the product is sufficiently good and fills a definate gap in the available tools to do that job, I suppose I can let it stand. If Speedy or Nathan disagrees, feel free to delete it anyhow. Won't hurt my feelings.


I usually agree with you but for a guy to come here and open with an ad is just spamming.


----------



## rikoshaprl (Jun 24, 2009)

Well just wondering how it works when you have 10 panels in a row on one wall and theres 1/16 of a inch between them cover to cover ? 
*The Panel Lockout does not extend beyond the panel being protected so it doesn't affect adjacent panels.*

Most covers we use in commercial you just unscrew the cover from the outside so i dont see the purpose of that tools safety point ?
*The Panel Lockout encapsulates the screws so that the cover can not be removed*

And what holds the locking bar secure to keep one from removing it looks like its just a little tension on each side of the panel can meaning what locks it to the sides of the can ?
*It slides under one screw, then it is extended to slide under the second screw. It does not come off. *


Looks like its for a single panel only !
*With extensions, it can be used for any sized panel with screws that screw into a backbox.*


Ill just use the lock on the door and safety labels and the factory breaker locks that you can get from most panel manufactures. 
*Too many other people have panel keys, only the electrician should have a key for Lockout Tagout.*

If you really think about it were electricians a tag should be good enough but its not because of the rules we have to go buy today any electrical room should be locked and no one enters but us .
*Even fellow electricians can mistakenly turn on a breaker you are working on. Lockout Tagout makes it almost impossible to turn on that breaker.*


----------



## rikoshaprl (Jun 24, 2009)

my only concern with something like this is what happens when another breaker other than what your working on needs to be shut down immediately?
if this bar is across the panel cover it leaves the rest unreachable... 

*Yes this is a concern. The tag must have contact information on it,ie electricians name, contractor name, cell phone number, work location and date.*
*In a dire emergency the device can be broken off. *

*That being said, tampering with a lockout tagout device (without serious reason) is a federal offense.*


----------



## rikoshaprl (Jun 24, 2009)

I usually agree with you but for a guy to come here and open with an ad is just spamming. 
*I apologize for the "spamming" *
*This brother invented and dveloped this thing to save electricians lives. He even donates half of the profits to charity.*


----------



## Safety-Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

rikoshaprl said:


> *That being said, tampering with a lockout tagout device (without serious reason) is a federal offense.*


If you monkey with a lock I have in place you better hope the Feds get there soon....


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

you shouldn't have to break off a lock out in order to shut something else down in the event of an emergency....:no:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

One time, and I guess it is my fault for not leaving a note, I locked a 208 V 200 A safety switch with a hefty pad lock. I was re-feeding a DC power supply in a parts production plant. Well, I was landing the conductors inside the cabinet and had already landed the ground and one phase. The other two phases were still taped together. And then, KABOOM!!!!!!.

Turns out, one of the maintenance guys came in late, and wandered by this particular switch. He thought it was odd that it was off, so he *cut the lock with some bolt cutters* and turned the switch on. I wasn't hurt except for one little burn on my hand, and I could barely see. When I could see well enough, I found who did it and ran up one side of him and down the other. I was spitting mad. I took his bolt cutters and beat his rolling cart to pieces and dared him to say anything. The manager didn't like think it was a big deal, and asked me to leave. Best part is, I billed them for the whole job, and they sent me a check:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> One time, and I guess it is my fault for not leaving a note, ............


 
The second part of LO*TO* stands for *T*ag *O*ut. Padlocks are all fine and dandy, but did you put a *TAG* on the lock to notify others not to mess with it?

If you didn't, I'm sure OSHA would be more than happy to lift some of the money in your wallet and deposit it into their account.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

480sparky said:


> The second part of LO*TO* stands for *T*ag *O*ut. Padlocks are all fine and dandy, but did you put a *TAG* on the lock to notify others not to mess with it?
> 
> If you didn't, I'm sure OSHA would be more than happy to lift some of the money in your wallet and deposit it into their account.


Hey, I admitted that I didn't leave a note. But in reality, this guy probably wouldn't have read the note any how. Who, with a half gram of sense, sees a locked switch, and instead of asking anyone (all the other maintenance guys were aware of what was going on), cuts a big red pad lock and turns the damn thing on? Only that Cleetus. But like I said, I didn't leave a note, but that's all in hindsight. It didn't save his tool cart.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Hey, I admitted that I didn't leave a note. But in reality, this guy probably wouldn't have read the note any how. Who, with a half gram of sense, sees a locked switch, and instead of asking anyone (all the other maintenance guys were aware of what was going on), cuts a big red pad lock and turns the damn thing on? Only that Cleetus. But like I said, I didn't leave a note, but that's all in hindsight. It didn't save his tool cart.


FYI, in the real world, I'm sure OSHA would have found to at least parly to blame. That costs money either way. Tags are the cheapest part of any LOTO kit.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> Hey, I admitted that I didn't leave a note. But in reality, this guy probably wouldn't have read the note any how. Who, with a half gram of sense, sees a locked switch, and instead of asking anyone (all the other maintenance guys were aware of what was going on), cuts a big red pad lock and turns the damn thing on? Only that Cleetus. But like I said, I didn't leave a note, but that's all in hindsight. It didn't save his tool cart.


right, this is common sense...you got lucky!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been to a few places they have a photo of the electrician on the lock or on the tag. In bold letters it says "I AM THE ONE YOU WILL KILL IF YOU TURN ON THIS THIS SWITCH".:blink:


----------



## rikoshaprl (Jun 24, 2009)

Assly... You don't have to break the lock, just get in touch with the electrician on the tag.
Personally, if I'm working on wiring, I don't want anyone poking around in the panel.. not even resetting a tripped breaker.
What happens if a panel door is locked on a panel with no exposed screws? How do you reset a breaker if you don't have the key? Nothing's perfect.


----------



## rikoshaprl (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, Azsly1, I meant


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

azsly1 said:


> you shouldn't have to break off a lock out in order to shut something else down in the event of an emergency....:no:


Panels are commonly located in locked rooms or have the covers locked closed, either way the likelihood that the person with the key will be standing there when this emergency happens is pretty unlikely.

My point is, this bar is really no different then locked electrical rooms.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Lmao....love it!!!!


----------

